# Hows is corn planting going in your state?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Check and see how folks around you are doing in their corn planting this spring?

Regards, Mike

Corn Planting Map


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, Indiana is 6% done. I think it must all be in a 4 county area around me, because most people are wrapping up their corn and have a good start on beans already.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've onlt seen 3 fields planted so far, and I've put on 1300 miles in last few days.But i was up to NW Mn.Alot of wheat was going in the ground up there on friday.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

only a few I've heard of planted a few test plots to make sure the planters are ready. It's been quite chilly lately, I'm going to get a thermometer out and check ground temp.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Some corn planted here. Calling for a hard freeze tonite 60 miles west of me but not here. Keeping our fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got done planting last nite, think I can start on second planting later in the week. 31.5 degrees right now and dropping.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Got done planting last nite, think I can start on second planting later in the week. 31.5 degrees right now and dropping.


One guy here always said he had to start early so he had time to replant some fields.And he always replanted a few!This was a few yrs back and inputs were a lot less then they are now.


----------

